# What have you put up so far this year>>



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

This is my first time in years to have a garden and put things up. I am sure I will be shamed by what some of you have preserved so far this year, but here is my list to date

37 pints of tomato quarters canned, another quart in the freezer
6 pints Lime Pickles - used the recipe from the Mrs Wages Pickling Lime. DH already ate an entire pint, and gave 2 away to his secretary and boss to "show off" what his wife did.
6 half pints of pickled hot pepper rings
10 pints today of sweet pickle slices made with Splenda to combat DH's diabetic sweet tooth- remember he consumed the entire pint of lime pickles with minimal help from the rest of us.

Tomorrow I plan to cook down tomatoes into a thicker stewed tomato type product with bell pepper and onions. Don't know how much I will end up with from that.
We planted more summer squash today, as well as some bush acorn squash.

So what have you done so far?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

50 quarts of green beans
40 quarts of tomatoes
20 pints of pepper medley
20 quarts of peaches
20 quarts of blackberry preserves

The canning was done by my wife. I also have 18 lbs of venison, bison, and beef jerky ready. The rest we supplement with store bought food stuffs, freeze dried, mre's, and garden.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

*hangs head in shame*

30 half pints of strawberry jam

That's it. The black raspberries are in their off year, so no raspberry jam  Blackberries might be a possibility, though. My green beans should be coming soon. Pickles will be late because they were planted late, but they should be ready just as soon as the dill goes to seed-perfect timing. Tomatoes will be purchased at local farmers markets, as I had no room, time, or money to grow them myself this year. 

This is a really crappy year! Oh yeah, I'll have my carrots....that isn't so bad. Sigh. I wish I was doing more.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

after I read that expeditioner had done blackberry jam I went down the hill to check on the patches by me, but they're not ready yet... THEN I noticed he's in GEORGIA    

sometimes, I'm such a tard

so far I've only done sweet pickles, strawberry jam, peach jam, tomatoes & cabbage-stuffed peppers


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I wish I had some fruit this year. DH got 2 blueberry bushes from his mom's place last year, but they didn't produce. And she has traded her berries this year to the man that helped DH clean off the fencerows at her house. But I have high hopes and plans for next year... more blueberry bushes, a strawberrry bed, and even transplanting some of the dewberries out of the woods into a bed in the yard. Would also like to get some fig trees from SIL.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

CVORNurse said:


> I wish I had some fruit this year. DH got 2 blueberry bushes from his mom's place last year, but they didn't produce. And she has traded her berries this year to the man that helped DH clean off the fencerows at her house. But I have high hopes and plans for next year... more blueberry bushes, a strawberrry bed, and even transplanting some of the dewberries out of the woods into a bed in the yard. Would also like to get some fig trees from SIL.


Heads up on the fig tree...not sure if you would need to do this where you are, but someone I know here in Ohio used to have one. Because of our winter, he had to make a shallow grave for the thing and bury it under a thick pile of leaves every year.

The dewberries are probably best left alone in the woods. They thrive in the rich, leaf mold soil...conditions that are mighty difficult to replicate.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

No doubt I am put to shame this year...so far only 11 quarts of strawberries and various herbs. Nothing here is growing as it should do to the rain. Hopefully that will change, but I've decided to go with the flow and bethankful that we are not 100% dependant on our garden this year.


----------



## cattlefarmer (Jul 15, 2009)

We did not do much of a garden this year because of the building of our house. We did do 50 quarts of tomatoes, 20 quarts of green beans, 30 pints of strawberries, and 10 pints of blueberries for the first time. We did not grow the berries but we did pick them.

I have some family in PA that should bring me a bunch of wild rhubarb in a few months in trade for canned tomatoes.

Next year we should have a bigger garden.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

so far about 20 quartz of strawberries, plus some fresh berries and veggies. Garden is kind of sickly due to rain, but it will come along.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

As of last night:
Crushed tomato-37 pints,34 quarts
Stewed Tomato- 9 quarts
Tomato Juice- 15 quarts
Okra/Tomato- 18 pints
Tomato Relish(aka chili sauce, pea relish,etc)-34 pints
Rotel Tomato-31 pints
Picante Sauce-14 pints
Pickles-63 pints in various flavors
Bread and Butter peppers-28 half pints
Figs- 54 half pints of preserves and jams, 6 quarts of figs
Squash- 4 pints in the freezer
And here is my big dissappointment- only 4 quarts and a pint of green beans.

Looking at this list it looks like I have a lot of stuff. But we have shared a good bit with family, especially the sister in law who gave us all the figs. They are fixed income, and were tickled to death to get the preserves, as well as the tomato relish, which is an old family recipe that DH's grandma made(I adapted by adding a bit more vinegar).

I have so many tomatoes because we found an ad on the free online site in our area from a tomato grower- he was offering tomatos, upick, for 5 dollars a 5 gallon bucket full. We made 2 trips and picked 7-9 buckets full each time. Family worked out an assembly line process. I scalded, DD#2 and DH peeled and cored, DD#1 quartered them and filled up my pot.


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ashamed to say it but this year with losing the job and heading to school full time to finish the degree, I have not put up a darn thing. I bought a couple cases from Emergency Essentials and Honeywell, but that's it.


----------



## DenimBlue (Aug 15, 2009)

26 pints of strawberry jam, 23 half pints of raspberry jam. By ten I was so tired of making jam all the blueberries went in the freezer. I'll turn them into jam when it is cold outside and I want the heat of the stove. I have enough for easily 24 half pints.

My dehydrator is working hard to dehydrate all my zucchini, I read I shouln't can it and I'm kinda out of freezer room. Next year I need to hit gardening season with room in my freezer!

My tomatoes are starting to change color so they should be soon.


----------

